# What type of bunk bracket do I need?



## dkuster (Sep 2, 2011)

I have a shorelander trailer that came with my (used) 14' grumman boat.

It is a "wishbone" design with only one cross-member at the back, a foot or so behind the axle.

What kind of bunk bracket do I need for this setup? I'm stumped because it looks like each bunk board would only be supported at a single point. This seems like it would be weak. If my trailer had another cross-member I could have two mounting brackets per side and it would be much sturdier.

Should the bracket allow the boards to swivel?

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 2, 2011)

Can you post a picture? Welding in another cross member might be the way to go.


----------



## dkuster (Sep 2, 2011)

I can try to take a pic and post it tomorrow (if it doesn't rain here).

It's not a big trailer, as it's only for a 14' boat. But only having a single cross-member has me stumped on how to mount the bunk boards.

Adding a cross-member would certainly solve the problem but that's not something I can do myself...


----------



## dkuster (Sep 3, 2011)

So, does everyone's trailer have (at least) two cross members?


----------



## BassBlaster (Sep 18, 2011)

We definately need some pics on this one.

You say the trailer came with the boat so how was the boat sitting on it before?


----------



## richg99 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm not sure I fully understand what your trailer looks like without a pix...but...I don't use bunk (side) boards. 

I use vertical PVC posts at the stern to help position the boat and keep it from sliding off sideways. 

The one time I had side bunk boards, I found the sides of my boat were getting small scratches from them. Rich


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 18, 2011)

I think his trailer was originally built for an inboard motored boat.
Talk to your local high school about getting the welding done.


----------



## dkuster (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi Everyone!

I finally got around to taking some pictures.

I don't have a "before" photo, but here's the "after". I solved my problem by adding a second cross-member to this basic "wishbone" trailer.

The trailer was purchased by the original owner with the boat, so the dealer sold it with only a single, rear cross-member. The bunk boards (and
therefore the boat) were not supported well, and the boards were able to swivel/rotate in the vertical plane.

I ended up purchasing a 48" length of 3"x1"x 1/8" aluminum C-channel, trimming it to fit with a jig saw and mounting it as shown below:






The aluminum was easy to work with and the result seems to be quite sturdy. FYI - I highly recommend https://www.metalsdepot.com !

Thanks,

Dan


----------

